# Get me through the weekend please!



## lucy123 (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi All,
Having a bad week this week feeling quite low and can't think of why. 

Instead of feeling sorry for myself and eating myself out of house and home I am going for once, to do the complete opposite and try and be really good, Normally at the weekend, I give in to many temptations, but want to prove to myself that I no longer need to comfort eat when feel down. 

I think I will be fine with the weekdays as busy, but its the weekends when I wallow in self pity, so can anyone help suggest a food plan for the weekend that makes me feel that I am not dieting, but actually am being good. Also any tips on how to make it through the weekend without giving in.

I am sure doing this will make me feel more positive again. I do have a stinking cold at the moment too so it could just be that!


----------



## tracey w (Nov 18, 2010)

A lot of people under the weather at the moment, my OH included.

On saturdays i have been making my own curry, low fat of course, with brown basmati rice and small weight watchers naan.

We were getting in the habit of having takeaway with x factor. I must admit, my curry tastes much better than the fatty ones you get. Plus cost a lot less.

My downfall is chocolate, but if i train hard it is my treat. I will have something  like a curly worly, not too fatttening, or weigh out small amount of revels, minstrels etc.


----------



## Andy HB (Nov 18, 2010)

First things first. Get someone else to do the cooking, so you can relax?

My suggestion would be to have slightly larger meals than normal. Either up the quantity of protein or increase the vegetables. My particular favourite is getting a nice chunky piece of trout, wrapping it in foil with some herbs and baking it in the oven. I also quite like Sea Bream or Sea Bass (gutted and pre-prepared - with head & tail still attached!)

Then, so long you like wine, make sure that you have a nice chilled bottle of white to go with it!

For dessert, well, I'd go for a fruit salad with creme freche/natural yoghurt.

How's that for starters?

Andy


----------



## lucy123 (Nov 18, 2010)

All good ideas -thanks

Tracey - I was thinking i need to make my low fat curry that everyone loves more than takeaway - so you hit the nail on the head. The WW naan is a good tip too!
I just need to wake up positive and make it!

Andy - some good ideas for fish - thanks. It sounds a bit more interesting than salmon and veg! I don't drink wine - but have cranberry and soda as my treat so maybe will have one of those too. Hubby likes cooking the curry too, so maybe we will cook it together.

thanks for supporting me both of you - much appreciated.
Hopefully will be smiling again soon x


----------



## Andy HB (Nov 18, 2010)

You can't beat a good curry for all round satisfaction!

How about a fish curry?


----------



## lucy123 (Nov 18, 2010)

Ooh never tried that! Other than thai prawn. Now thats an idea for mid week. Any one got a curry recipe for slow cooker for mid week please.
Your responses are lifting my mood!


----------



## Andy HB (Nov 18, 2010)

I don't I'm afraid, but am getting very hungry searching for one on-line!

The best one I've seen so far is 

http://www.food.com/recipe/kari-ikan-malaysian-fish-curry-115386

But it isn't necessarily for a slow cooker (unless you can modify it?)

According to a link on that page, a grouper can be replaced with halibut, sea bass or snapper.

Andy


----------



## tracey w (Nov 18, 2010)

I dont have a recipe just make my own.

Fry onions in little olive oil (fry light if being very good)

Fry chicken, lamb (whatever), add spices, i like madras spices.

Add peppers, mushrooms, garlic, chilli,

Add little tomato puree and 1 tin toms, very little water and simmer about 1 hour.


----------



## lucy123 (Nov 18, 2010)

That is similar to  my buttered chicken Tracey - except i add almonds near the end! You all definitely have me hooked on the curry idea for tomorrow night!! Thanks again!

Now...what about breakfast ideas???? Fed up with porridge!


----------



## tracey w (Nov 18, 2010)

Can you tell im a real foodie? 

If you want a treat but be good, how about,

Quorn sausages, very low fat, toms, fried egg (in fry light), bacon fat removed and grilled, mushrooms


----------



## lucy123 (Nov 18, 2010)

ooh now you are talking Tracey - I don't mind missing the bacon and I have just bought some low fat sausages ...I am starting to look forward to this weekend.....

Off for my PT session now ..that should help the mood a bit too.

Thanks all for the support again.x


----------



## Andy HB (Nov 18, 2010)

tracey w said:


> Can you tell im a real foodie?
> 
> If you want a treat but be good, how about,
> 
> Quorn sausages, very low fat, toms, fried egg (in fry light), bacon fat removed and grilled, mushrooms



Hmm. I'm going to try that too. I'm not fed up with porridge yet, but I think I need something different at the weekends.


----------



## Andy HB (Nov 18, 2010)

lucy123 said:


> ooh now you are talking Tracey - I don't mind missing the bacon and I have just bought some low fat sausages ...I am starting to look forward to this weekend.....
> 
> Off for my PT session now ..that should help the mood a bit too.
> 
> Thanks all for the support again.x



Good stuff Lucy! Chin up!!


----------



## Steff (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Lucy sorry to hear your struggling hun your always so positive for every one else hun ,lets not forget your just as important hun and such a nice person, never forget if your feeing low we are here to try and make you feel that little bit more brighter, i always so the same if im low i eat to comfort its a vicious circle cause its only a quick fix.I hope you feel brighter soon sorry ive not got more to suggest hun xx


----------



## bev (Nov 18, 2010)

This recipe is low or no fat so you might like to try it.

Chicken breast sliced down the middle and filled with either herbs,garlic or boursin cheese (optional but if you use a small amount its not too fattening) then wrapped in lean bacon like little parcels and cover with 2 tins of plum tomato's and bake in the oven for about 45 minutes - have it with rice or cous cous and its a very filling and healthy meal.Bev


----------



## lucy123 (Nov 18, 2010)

I have had the chicken cheese and bacon before Bev, but never witht he tomatoes over it, sounds lovely, I shall try that too.!

Feeling much better now, just been for a run which has really lifted  my mood and so so pleased didn't turn to comfort food!! Yeah, I think I have turned a corner!

Thanks again all


----------



## lucy123 (Nov 19, 2010)

Hey all - how wonderful your ideas are.
Tracey - I have just enjoyed a nice plateful of my own recipe Buttered Chicken and have a portion left to pop in the fridge!!! I am now sat sipping my Cranberry and Soda.

Cant wait for the sausages egg mushroom tomato tomorrow.

Does anyone know if cinammon and raisin bagels are really bad or not? I just love the smell!

thanks all once again.


----------



## Andy HB (Nov 19, 2010)

lucy123 said:


> Hey all - how wonderful your ideas are.
> Tracey - I have just enjoyed a nice plateful of my own recipe Buttered Chicken and have a portion left to pop in the fridge!!! I am now sat sipping my Cranberry and Soda.
> 
> Cant wait for the sausages egg mushroom tomato tomorrow.
> ...



Well, there is a theory that cinnamon is good for blood sugar levels and raisin bagels are probably bad for blood sugar levels and so I'd guess they'd cancel each other out?

(do you get the impression that I don't have a clue?)


----------



## tracey w (Nov 19, 2010)

thats great Lucy, wish i could say i have been that good


----------



## lucy123 (Nov 19, 2010)

I would never dare SAY that about you Andy


----------



## Andy HB (Nov 19, 2010)

lucy123 said:


> I would never dare SAY that about you Andy



Hmmmmm.


----------

